# Adding Hard Drive to 211z



## arlan in arizona (Aug 22, 2014)

I just added a 211z to my lineup or receivers. I want the DVR function. My question is. When you add the hard drive what does the on screen format look like. Does it look like my current DVR receivers or does it look like the hard drive I added to my VIP 622 where the saved programing is listed under My Media?

Thanks
Arlan


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

It will convert the 211z to a DVR, making it a little different of a feel than the 622's EHD. The EHD cannot be shared between the 622 and 211z. You do then get the extended guide as well.


----------



## arlan in arizona (Aug 22, 2014)

I am aware I can not share the hard drive between the two. My question is will the 211z with a hard drive look like a regular DVR receiver on the screen.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, it looks and functions like a regular DVR.


----------



## arlan in arizona (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank You! That's what I wanted to hear. :righton:


----------

